# Terroreyez



## Wannabeflyguy (Jan 2, 2021)

Anybody have luck with these things? Heard they are great but I can’t get a bite with them


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

Cobia, bull reds, tarpon


----------



## Wannabeflyguy (Jan 2, 2021)

whoislang said:


> Cobia, bull reds, tarpon


How do you work them?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Best bet for tarpon is rig them and put them in a rod holder. They will flutter in the current and draw strikes.


----------



## Wannabeflyguy (Jan 2, 2021)

Zika said:


> Best bet for tarpon is rig them and put them in a rod holder. They will flutter in the current and draw strikes.


So troll them while you’re casting at the banks in a canal?


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

They are rather cartoonish, but they work. Don't know why they are called TerrorEyez. I get the eyes part, but they don't seem that scary to me.

I fish them like a bucktail jig.


----------



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

I either work them as a jig with a very slow retrieve or very slowly swim it back, using these two methods has caught me fish. Best color that worked for me is root beer.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Very slow steady retrieve.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have used these for years.Especially, when the bite was tough or as a search bait.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Tried them years ago. For some reason, they spin like crazy during the cast. I stopped trying...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Never done much with them (and I'm a guy who cut his teeth on ordinary bucktail jigs of every size and description so they should be right down my alley..). The same folks that make the Terroreyz, DOA, also make the Baitbuster - and it works so well I keep a full box of them on my skiff for my anglers...Go figure...


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

they get bit but hooks like paper clips though


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> Never done much with them (and I'm a guy who cut his teeth on ordinary bucktail jigs of every size and description so they should be right down my alley..). The same folks that make the Terroreyz, DOA, also make the Baitbuster - and it works so well I keep a full box of them on my skiff for my anglers...Go figure...


The root beer baitbuster is one of my go to lures and I typically have one rigged up on a rod everytime I go out.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

You've heard of confidence lures, well that is my no-confidence lure. Is there any situation you would choose one over a bucktail, paddle tail, or jerk shad?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Wannabeflyguy said:


> So troll them while you’re casting at the banks in a canal?


In that situation I would use them like a jig, as others have described. The rod holder method is for passes or bridges while anchored and with moving water.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Half Shell said:


> You've heard of confidence lures, well that is my no-confidence lure. Is there any situation you would choose one over a bucktail, paddle tail, or jerk shad?


I use them when there are tons of mullet around and the tarpon are eating them. I feel like a BaitBuster or other mullet looking bait is to close to the same profile--why would a tarpon eat that when there are hundreds of live mullet around? Tie on a purple or white TerrorEyz and you'll often get a bite.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

My personal best trout was on a TerrorEyz,...winter time, water was clear, ...can still see her eating it, ...then it was please don't come off and didnt!
I have found for me I like to use the TerrorEyz in the deeper water of the creeks, rivers, passes, not the skinnier stuff. Usually use a 3/8oz, I work it hard, very hard upswing (hard enough I can feel the lure vibrate, action of the lure is very erratic) and then let it flutter back down briefly, 99% of your bites are on the fall ,.....but nothing like i"ll work a regular bucktail. (bucktail jig I typically work pretty easy, soft). As far as color, I absolutely have my two favorites, match the hatch you'll be good.
How I use the TerrorEyz, for me, its alot of work, but it definitely catches fish,......but thats just one lure, for one portion of the water column.

something I will add, dont like the eyes. Dont care for the newer with the stupid black iris, I firmly believe the old style that was all glitz drew more bites. So I pop the eyes off and put my own on that I like better,...another good idea is super glue the body on.


----------



## Cfury189 (Sep 25, 2020)

Wannabeflyguy said:


> Anybody have luck with these things? Heard they are great but I can’t get a bite with them


It’s one of my go-to setups. Have total confidence in them during the right season and right place. Caught a 25lb snook in Everglades National Park with one.


----------



## Backflow (Nov 20, 2019)

Have had success with them around bridge pilings, shadow lines, and freshwater. I’m currently obsessed with the tiny terror eyes. Peacock bass love them. It has its place definitely. The one doa I can’t seem to figure out is the tough guy…


----------



## Cfury189 (Sep 25, 2020)

Wannabeflyguy said:


> Anybody have luck with these things? Heard they are great but I can’t get a bite with them





Backflow said:


> Have had success with them around bridge pilings, shadow lines, and freshwater. I’m currently obsessed with the tiny terror eyes. Peacock bass love them. It has its place definitely. The one doa I can’t seem to figure out is the tough guy…


Butterfly peacock bass do love that fast retrieve.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Back in the mid to late 90s when DOA first came out, I walked up to Mark Nichols at a Shallow Water show in Fort Pierce. Told him I like his baits but, don’t have any confidence in them. He asked where I was fishing and I told him today I am fishing around the briidges in Ft. Pierce. He said here is a free pack of 1/4 oz rootbeer Terror Eyez, go throw them and work them slow. After the show, I went and caught 2 flounder and a jack. Been using them ever since. Don’t like the way they cast though, but, they work.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

They are the ugliest lure but they work.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

There is a rhythm to getting a cast with no spin, but those having trouble, suggestion be sure to use a loop knot


----------



## Miragein (Aug 21, 2015)

A go to bait for me in South Florida, and have been using them for years. Really effective when small baits/minnows/mullet around. Use them in the canals/lakes in Broward/Dade for Tarpon, snook, peacocks. Down in The Park they catch it all. I fish the creeks, beaches, deeper water with success. To me—the key is the erratic movement—pop/pop—-pop/pop, etc. (hope that makes sense). I also agree with the comment on the loop knot for this bait—provides more action. Interesting Mark Nichols says to fish them slow—only works for me in the colder water/weather. Also have heard in current to just leave in rod holder, but not my style. Colors I like are pearl white, root beer, dark gray/black with some flash, and chartreuse—depending on water color/bait. Tight lines!


----------



## Last Flat (Dec 8, 2015)

I ve caught all the above mentioned on plus 2 bonefish on them. Same spot, deep hole, a year apart.


----------

